# My Muscle Truck



## GASoline71

Here is a before and after of the engine bay in my 1972 GMC 1/2 ton Pro-street truck.

Before






After





Here is a vid of the 3rd time I started it with open headers... you can really hear the cam. It's gonna be a ground poundin' Mutha... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwKAGo3P5_8

Edit: tried to imbed, but for some reason it won't do it... 

It's almost ready for the road... just a few more things need to be done. Can't wait.

Gary


----------



## Ghillie

Love that sound!!! Gets me all gristled up!


----------



## RDT

My favorite body style . Sounds good GASoline71.


----------



## 04ultra

*Deeply sadden'd by the none Big Block in there.....*opcorn:


----------



## jjett84724

Sounds like a runner to me. Nice.


----------



## ShoerFast

Those old Rams-Horn exhaust manifolds flow more then some give credit, no headers, but they can flow well. 

What grind cam you running now?



I am running a 73 service truck now, you really get away with a lot when it comes to emissions-testing.


----------



## woodchuck361

Gas mileage? We don't need no stink'n Gas mileage. 

Sounds good!!!


----------



## ShoerFast

woodchuck361 said:


> Gas mileage? We don't need no stink'n Gas mileage.
> 
> Sounds good!!!



Get an old-skool engine to flow, keep your foot out of it, and you would be superized the millage you get. 

The trick, keeping your foot out, RV cams are fantastic energy cams!


----------



## GASoline71

Comp Cams... 280H 

Steve... no cash flow for the big block. Plus this Mouse will eat a lot of big blocks... trust me. 

Gary


----------



## epicklein22

Awesome truck there Gary. great sound and I'm digging the color too.


----------



## 04ultra

Gary I guess I was spoiled with my 540 in the early 90's....





.


----------



## PA Plumber

The truck sounds great, Gary!


----------



## GASoline71

04ultra said:


> Gary I guess I was spoiled with my 540 in the early 90's....
> .



What did that thing turn in the quarter Steve... nice lookin' Rat. Nitrous and all... 

Gary


----------



## 04ultra

GASoline71 said:


> What did that thing turn in the quarter Steve... nice lookin' Rat. Nitrous and all...
> 
> Gary




High 9's


----------



## ShoerFast

04ultra said:


> Gary I guess I was spoiled with my 540 in the early 90's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



From the hip,,,, Dart heads?


----------



## ShoerFast

I spent way too much time at the track over the years,,,, but stihl can not make out the heads here, some spy I would be?

74cc 2.02" intakes , Dee-shaped? Maybe lowered and reworked?


----------



## GASoline71

Yep... had some work done to them... they have the stock 210cc intake runners too... 



Gary


----------



## chowdozer

Hmmmm... that looks like a cruise control on the fender in the old pic. 

We need to see the rest of the truck too?


----------



## GASoline71

That is the stock dealer installed cruise control. I just reinstalled it yesterday. It works, but not so great with this engine... not enough vacuum. 

Gary


----------



## ShoerFast

GASoline71 said:


> That is the stock dealer installed cruise control. I just reinstalled it yesterday. It works, but not so great with this engine... not enough vacuum.
> 
> Gary


 Just my $0.02 cents worth, 
No, a 280H grind will really start to produce power above 2500 RPM's , and will have a very choppy idle. With very little vacuum. 

Comp is about number 1 around here for strip and street/off-road cams. 

I could recommend any of these 3 cams for a non-strip 4X or wood hauler! 

XE250H


XE256H


XE262H

If you want vacuum accessories to work well, but still a little power to play with.


----------



## GASoline71

Nah... I don't need any vacuum... this thing isn't going to haul nothin' but a$$... 

It will be lowered this spring, and have some work done to the rear end...

This is not my wood hauler, or tow vehicle... this is a rat rod street poundin', loud, fast, rice burner eatin'... hot rod truck... 

But thanks for the cam rec's anyways... 

I only reinstalled the cruise contol for the "original" look... 

Gary


----------



## scotclayshooter

Any updates Gary?


----------



## limelakephoto

I know you LOVE oil threads Gary ! So ? What you got in it for oil ? ?????


Oh boy here we go again !

I'll start it ! You should be running Redline in it ! Valveoline sucks !


----------



## JohnL

*Damn!* LOL

The engineers at Chevrolet had no idea what they had started in '55 with the SBC


----------



## custom8726

Nice truck!! I have a Duramax that runs low 13's (HIGH 12's if I could stop the 4 wheel peels) Its fun to spank all the ricers and vetts in a 7600lb truck. Keep us posted on what she runs in the 1/4.


----------



## stihlboy

limelakephoto said:


> I know you LOVE oil threads Gary ! So ? What you got in it for oil ? ?????
> 
> 
> Oh boy here we go again !
> 
> I'll start it ! You should be running Redline in it ! Valveoline sucks !



valvoline is good expecially when you get it half price compared to other people!!! i worked for ashland


----------



## Rookie1

Great pics Gary I remember seeing them before.You guys dont use salt on the raods do ya. That kills sheetmetal here. Not too many good bodys left around here.


----------



## DanManofStihl

Man that thing sounds wicked really makes me wish I had not sold my mud truck. What are the specs on your build? Love the coors can on the after pic


----------



## pbtree

I love that sound... Nice truck...


----------



## GASoline71

Pic of the ruck sittin' in the yard... 







Gary


----------



## spacemule

What's a ruck? Is that what you say when you don't have front teeth?


----------



## scotclayshooter

GASoline71 said:


> Pic of the ruck sittin' in the yard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Everytime i look at that pic i swear i can hear The Dukes of Hazzard theme lol


----------



## Zodiac45

Lookin good G,

Real sleeper. What trans you pounding through?


----------



## 056 kid

custom8726 said:


> Nice truck!! I have a Duramax that runs low 13's (HIGH 12's if I could stop the 4 wheel peels) Its fun to spank all the ricers and vetts in a 7600lb truck. Keep us posted on what she runs in the 1/4.





I dont know what kind of corvetts you have been running cause they are a h#ll of alot faster around here!!!



nce truck, i knew a guy that had an older 4x4 around that year with a factory 427!! A ranch hand rolled it over a bank on the driveway!!
And i bet you cant get that thing to hook for crap. have ya had slicks on it yet


----------



## spankrz

love that sound from those headers.
i'm building a 72 chevy lwb for my daily driver, it's got the stock 350 and a newish turbo 350 tranny. its blown apart in the garage now, but when i took it apart, i couldnt get much traction at all. i put a blazer tank in behind the axle-bolts right in- and i'm doin a few other things to try to get a little more weight back there. that's good lookin truck though, i always liked the gmc grill better than the chevy grill... that's about the only thing different.


----------



## spankrz

*here are a few pics of my truck the day after i bought it.*

don't you love the way the plug wires are routed?


----------



## custom8726

056 kid;1326481[B said:


> ]I dont know what kind of corvetts you have been running cause they are a h#ll of alot faster around here!!![/B]
> 
> nce truck, i knew a guy that had an older 4x4 around that year with a factory 427!! A ranch hand rolled it over a bank on the driveway!!
> And i bet you cant get that thing to hook for crap. have ya had slicks on it yet



A good amount of the vetts at the local test and tune are running significantly slower times then high 12's. My truck weighs more then twice the amount of a factory vette and will still out run a good amount of them.


----------



## chowdozer

Lookin good. Did you change the hubs on that from 6 lug?


----------



## GASoline71

Zodiac45 said:


> Lookin good G,
> 
> Real sleeper. What trans you pounding through?



TH350 that I rebuilt, and put a B&M shift kit in it... 



chowdozer said:


> Lookin good. Did you change the hubs on that from 6 lug?



Nope... the 1971 and 72's had 5 lug axels and hubs.

Gary


----------



## Rookie1

Gary I was looking for an old thread and came across this. Thought some newer members would enjoy.


----------



## Ductape

I had a 63 'Burb i sold a few years ago........ looks to be the same color.


----------



## DroppedP51

good thread older trucks are one of my favorite things


----------



## toyfarm

I had a '72 chevy and a '70 Gmc, both 3/4 ton 4x4's
I really miss them and would like to have another to play with!
:deadhorse:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Ductape said:


> I had a 63 'Burb i sold a few years ago........ looks to be the same color.



Holy Sweetness!

*WANT!*

.


----------



## toyfarm

Don't wanna hi-jack, but just found a couple pics of my old beaters!


----------



## little possum

Ductape, what kinda motor was in the suburban?

Nice lookin trucks fellas. Ive got a 76 4x4 Bonanza Chevy. And workin on a 65Apache on a 79 K10 frame.


----------



## Ductape

little possum said:


> Ductape, what kinda motor was in the suburban?



It had a 350 / 400 trans combo. Its was originally the big 305 v6 / powerglide, but someone did the swap many years ago.


----------



## NYH1

toyfarm said:


>


 That truck is [email protected]$$!!


----------

